# coyote hunting this weekend...



## fish4wall

well no dogs...but still had fun!! not giving up...may try this weekend. 
thanks to everyone for the tips...


----------



## T-180

Keep after it, you'll figure it out. Saw one Thursday, one Saturday, & one this morning on my way to work ; they are out there in numbers & deserve more attention than they're getting.


----------



## fish4wall

thanks T..  keeo your fingers crossed


----------



## T-180

I'm going to have to get out after them behind the house as I've had to put the bird dog in the barn a couple nights per week when the yotes go off close to his kennel. Not worth risking an expensive little snack for them. Taken a couple trapping, but need to break out the centerfire & put the smack down of a couple.


----------



## fish4wall

how far are you from westerville????? lol


----------



## Bulldawg

Heading out myself here in a lil bit , will post later with some results . Hopefully good !


----------



## eatinbass

We wen out to Delaware SP yesterday, with no results. Going to try Saturday morning in NW Licking County


----------



## Bulldawg

Lastnight they were fired up ! Hunted a new farm adjacent to some other properties I hunt and decided to approach them from a different direction . Sat down turned the foxpro on with some coyote vocals and with in 5 minutes they were in shooting range . The first two were headed straight for me , then they boogered out . So I sat tight and had another one come in to my left right by the caller , he took off running after he got within 30yds . How I never saw him is beyond me , but I did take two shots at him . I thought I dropped him with the second shot . A few minutes later with the caller still running I had a fourth coyote appear in the field straight ahead 300+ yds away . That one never did commit and come down . Then right before I got up from my stool I had another group howling in response to my calling out in the middle of the cornfield , but I never did see them . It was total chaos for about 10 minutes , but man was it exciting . I went back today after work just to make sure that coyote wasnt laying dead somewhere in the cornfield , never found any signs that I hit it . But still a great experience to say the least !


----------



## fish4wall

THATS SSSOOO COOL BULLDAWG!!! i need to find me a spot like that.. 
thanks for the story!!


----------



## Ab02s

Im hoping to get out tonight for my first time coyote hunting. I have seen them on my property before so decided to purchase a couple manual calls and give it a shot. Hope i have as much action as bulldawg did!!!!


----------



## fish4wall

good luck Ab02s!! let us know how you do


----------



## Ab02s

Well no luck tonight. Did see a 8 point buck though. Next time I go I will have to start earlier in the evening so I will have more daylight, also will need to find a more open area to see further away instead of being deep in the woods.


----------



## fish4wall

next time Ab02s.. 
where you from?


----------



## t.stuller

I just wanted to offer a tip that has helped me alot. As a trapper I always have a bottle of fox urine (its available from most trap dealers). I place a small amount on a couple cotton balls then place them around me while calling. In my experience coyotes will always come with the wind in their face and nothing fires them up like thinking a fox just got a kill on their territory. Even with my scent loc on and appropriate scent control they have picked me off. Since using the fox urine they havent winded me. Hope this helps.


----------



## fish4wall

i'll need to try that...thanks


----------



## leupy

I told you this was a tuff job, but I have a friend who has a trapper using his property who has been catching them in snares. He tried to post pics on facebook but I couldn't get them.


----------



## Ab02s

Im from Medina


----------



## fish4wall

yes it is ron 
what i need to do is go out one night and call and see if i can't here some...


----------



## Ab02s

Just curious, what do you guys do with your coyotes when you get em?


----------



## fish4wall

if and when i get one  the guy next door works with a guy that tans hides...
he makes a quiver out of coyote hides with the head coming over your shoulder..that would be bad ass to show up to a 3d shoot!!!


----------



## t.stuller

Ab02s said:


> Just curious, what do you guys do with your coyotes when you get em?


Skin and stretch them, if they're prime. Manged- bury them. Rest- Leave for crows and opposums


----------



## Ab02s

Does anyone know if there is any value in just selling the fur?


----------



## Bulldawg

With prime fur you might get $7-$10 out of a whole animal ! Well good luck guys , coyote hunting is by no means easy . I have worked my butt off this winter going almost evey week once or twice since november and have only been able to shot one . I have called in like 10 coyotes but things just never worked in my favor to shoot one . But for sure always use the wind to your adavantage , but for me I stay away from the big open fields during the daytime . Usually just hunting them at night with red led lights designed for predator hunting . A good place to start for daytime calling is bedding areas that the deer use , this tactic has worked pretty good for me this year . Right now though coyote vocals are going to work good . Using lone howls, invitations howls , pup distress and so on . Good Luck everyone , hoping to get back out this weekend if I can . The coyotes have been moving good as of recently and responding very well to the calls . Will give a report this weekend if I head out !


----------



## leupy

Scott, Next time you are around have me show you my coyote hat, I wore it to Vance's a few times it was a hit. I don't think I want to wear it in the woods. I got the coyote in Az. and sent it to Indiana after tanned to have the hat made. It does draw attention.


----------



## fish4wall

cool ron will do  i need to stop out and give you back your speakers.


----------



## T-180

Hey Scott,
Is Marysville / Plain City too far for you to travel for yote hunting ?? If not, I'll talk to a cuple of the farmers around me & see if they'd mind a suburbanite coming out to thin the population ...... no guarantees !!


----------



## fish4wall

hell no!!!  let me know!! i'm going to head out in the morn..might hit delaware again.


----------



## T-180

Will do, may be a few days before I talk to them unless I run into them in church Sunday. I'll let you know.


----------



## fish4wall

thank ya sir!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I have always wanted to do more Coyote hunting, I went a couple times a few years back with no luck. I seen a big healthy looking critter last summer just around the corner from my house during the day, didn't really seem to be concerned with much until I turned the truck around and started to eyeball him real good. I have considered going out and buying a caller and calling that area one night(but don't want to attract to much attention) on a side note just seen 9 deer on the way home from Tuttle mall with the wife.


----------



## Ab02s

Got out for the second time tonight and saw one!! I was with another first timer and ended up calling one in by hand right after sunset. It was about 200yds out when I saw it and it wasnt coming in any closer. I took my shot and missed it high. Id have to say im hooked now.


----------



## fish4wall

went back out sat morn..didnt see any but did hear a hen and a few toms talking love!!  
did find some scat..maybe i need to change it up and go out in the evenings.


----------



## Bulldawg

In my opinion going out at night will increase your chances dramatically right now . But if you dont have the lights for it , then go for the first few hours of the morning and the last 2 hours before dark . But as of recently the have been moving and reacting very well at night ! From 8pm - 11:30pm for me ! 

Just keep at it , I shot one coyote in late November then didnt have another good opportunity at a coyote until two weeks ago ! I have hunted at least once a week since later October for them . I called in more coyotes this winter than I did last winter , but what opportunities I did have usually went sour for me for one reason or another . They sure are tough critters to hunt ! My modo for coyote hunting is " If at first you dont succeed , try a thousand more times " .


----------



## fish4wall

lol thanks Bulldawg i'll keep that in mind..i almost got a light at the expo this past weekend....had it in my hand..lol


----------



## eatinbass

We called one in tonight at Delaware but did not get a shot. Calling with barks got the most responses 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish4wall

thanks for the info  i'm thinking night time is the right time...


----------



## Bulldawg

If you need some websites for some very reasonable light setups shoot me a pm Fish4wall and I can send them too you . If you are serious about doing it at night I suggest a headlamp (red led or red lense ) to scan for eyes with , then a light ( red led ) to mount to your gun (scope ) to shoot them once they come in . It all depends on what you want to spend also , and how long you want to wait for your lights .


----------



## fish4wall

Bulldawg shoot me that info please.. 
I had a scope mount light in my hand at the expo but put it back...i'm a dip shat like that...lol
I just think they are out at night up in Delaware..


----------



## Bulldawg

Will shoot you a pm in the next day or two ! How much you looking to spend ???


----------



## fish4wall

not much..lol  i hate to sound cheap..lol


----------



## fish4wall

hey bulldawg whats that link for them lights?
thanks,


----------



## Bulldawg

Sorry bud my computer has been acting up recently havent been able to do much but log in . But anyways here are a few links !

http://http://nighteyespredatorlight.com/new_website_out_of_stock_with_joes_pictures_2_006.htm
http://http://ultrafire-shop.net/UltraFire_Shop.php?view=productPage&product=116&category=3#
http://http://shop.boondock-outdoors.com/main.sc

The Night Eyes lights are what I have and I absolutely love them , the second sight is over in china . They offer some good lights for a much cheaper price because they are direct from the manufacturer, and the last sight I gave is in pennsylvania and they carry all different kinds of lights and kits that have everything you would ever need . But both of the websites that are in pennsylvania , they gentlemen carry top notch equipment with even better customer service . If you have any question dont be afraid to contact them .


----------



## Bulldawg

I did make it out for one stand lastnight with one of my farmers son's . It was only his second time ever coyote hunting . But I was hopeful I could call one in for him and we could get it done ! Well the coyotes were very cooperative lastnight , they were howling even before it was dark out. Which surprised me , but we waited til it got dark so the lights were effective . But after a few howling sequences and some good responses from nearby coyotes at the 30 minute mark I finally pick up a set of eyes up on the hill in the cornfield . I told my partner there was one coming down the hill towards us and to get ready . I wanted it to get a little closer , but just as I was getting ready to tell him to wait "BOOM" . But needless to say the shot was rushed and he missed it . I have called in 5 coyotes from this spot in two trips and still batting 0 for 2 . They are getting pretty educated now !


----------



## fish4wall

Bulldawg thanks for the info!! and you'll get on on that farm...


----------

